# How much money have you got with you right now?



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

I have £20.

I was going shopping for a cheap pair of earphones for my iPod and for Audio Editing in college but It started to rain so i didn't go.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

About a quid and a half.


----------



## Minox (Oct 3, 2008)

420 SEK (approximately $60).


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

erm...around $120ish CAD. whenever i go low, i just go to bank and withdraw another 100 or so.


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now? About 4 euros >_>


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 3, 2008)

$12.72 (CAD) in my office desk drawer... for emergency coffee shop runs.  Otherwise, Credit Cards and Debit Cards!


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> 420 SEK (approximately $60).



oh you are your crazy currency


----------



## Javacat (Oct 3, 2008)

A £10 note and about £8 in change.. Just went and spent a load on beers


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 3, 2008)

Uhhh..... About a dolla fifdy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> erm...around $120ish CAD. whenever i go low, i just go to bank and withdraw another 100 or so.








You will send me all your money.


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 3, 2008)

$6.  I have plastic and use plastic most of the time.  I hate carrying cash.


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

Javacat said:
			
		

> A £10 note and about £8 in change.. Just went and spent a load on beers








 Party at Javacat's house!!


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

~2300something PHP which is around $48(?).
Credit Cards ftw (except when you're in front of the computer).


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 3, 2008)

About tree fiddy!!


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 3, 2008)

bout' 10 cent


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 3, 2008)

£35 (£15 savings and the rest for my college money next week). I'll be going to the Post Office tomorrow and spend 5 quid to send my GH3 disc back to Gameseek and get a remastered one.

I also got a bottle full of pennies (mostly 1p).

Javacat: I CAN HAZ PARTY WIF JOO?


----------



## Mazor (Oct 3, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 3, 2008)

$35. I just made $35 tips today from work. Didn't include my hourly money yet. Only worked for 2 hours though.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 3, 2008)

uhmmm about $370 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My wallet is fat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> uhmmm about $370
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Stick 'em up Mr Chill!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone will give all the money to bonemonkey


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 3, 2008)

40$ in mah wallet, and I have ~530$ of birthday money I never spent but which I'm reluctant to put in a bank with so many banks going under.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 3, 2008)

$15 in pocket money
$600 on a pre-paid credit card.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2008)

£670.91p

£665 was meant for the rent today but I forgot to pay it.

EDIT: Actually £662.91p I gave 8 quid to the Mrs to buy some rum.


----------



## chrishull (Oct 3, 2008)

£20 left just spent £14 on 20 cans of Grolsch good old Netto


----------



## aphirst (Oct 3, 2008)

£20 and a bag of coppers (estimate: £2.50 in change).
You Americans and your crazy money... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, Credit/Debit cards are convenient when near the computer


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 3, 2008)

About 2 euros in cash and 15 cents on my prepaid card.

_Money, that's what I want.
Money, that's what is hot.
Money, that's what I want.
Money, it's what we ain't got,
'cept freedom, freedom,
freedom is what we've really sought!_


----------



## funem (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow I thought I was poor but by the look of it I am not, then again I am a lot older than most of you young'ns


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing at all.


----------



## superkrm (Oct 3, 2008)

i got about 50 dollars in change in a crown royal bag


----------



## Sephi (Oct 3, 2008)

2 bux in 50 cent pieces


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

Hadrian now you cant pay rent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have $0 on me, about $40 in my wallet where ever it is and about $300 due to just havint to pay billz


----------



## Foxle (Oct 3, 2008)

I usually just stick with my debit card, but because of the whole economy I stashed away $100 in my desk drawer.  Besides that I've just got $5 dollars on me.  Ooohh!  And a $10 Starbucks gift card!  Yay Coffee!


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 3, 2008)

$13

uhm, wuttsa quid...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> $13
> 
> uhm, wuttsa quid...



Slang word for the British currency Pound.  Same thing as saying a buck in the States.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 3, 2008)

Right now, £7.45. I usually have around £15 in change for the bus fare to work and lunches but it's a friday.


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 3, 2008)

about $140 on hand, $400 in a drawer at home and about $10,000 in dimes in one of those huge coca-cola banks. I pity the poor bastard who thinks he can just walk off with that thing if they break into my house (after getting past the alarm and the dog)


----------



## Javacat (Oct 3, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Party at Javacat's house!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing =/
I'm waiting for my paycheck, so that I can mod my wii, and buy some pants...


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 3, 2008)

1600$ on the debit card
325$ in tech store gift cards (BestBuy and Future Shop)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Opens wallet.*
Three tungsten rods.

I paid all the money I had into the back on Tuesday so as to be able to pay for usenet without using the overdraft.

Personally I despise paying with plastic (done it twice since I had my card and that was only because I had no idea where the nearest working cashpoint was). The only thing I dislike more is paypal.

Luckily everyone I know also prefers cash for when it comes to paying for stuff/services.

edit in reply to below. When not playing IT I am apparently a metallurgist.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 4, 2008)

About $108 I think.


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 4, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> *Opens wallet.*
> Three tungsten rods.
> 
> I paid all the money I had into the back on Tuesday so as to be able to pay for usenet without using the overdraft.
> ...



lol?

been tig welding?


----------



## XeonZ (Oct 4, 2008)

Uh, $14 in my wallet plus my debit card.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 4, 2008)

tree fiddy

[edit] p1ingpong I hate you


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

like 300 and 50 in wallet



			
				thieves like us said:
			
		

> about $140 on hand, $400 in a drawer at home and about $10,000 in dimes in one of those huge coca-cola banks. I pity the poor bastard who thinks he can just walk off with that thing if they break into my house (after getting past the alarm and the dog)



haha made me laugh,


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 4, 2008)

$550 in my bank, and 300 in my wallet.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How much money have you got with you right now?


Enough to keep me alive.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 4, 2008)

nothing absolutley nothng
you teenager/adults have so much money


----------



## playallday (Oct 4, 2008)

I think on hand I have about $300 now.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 4, 2008)

Absynthe said:
			
		

> About 2 euros in cash and 15 cents on my prepaid card.
> 
> _Money, that's what I want.
> Money, that's what is hot.
> ...



Did nobody else catch this Runaway 5 little tidbit from Earthbound?


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 4, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> about $140 on hand, $400 in a drawer at home and about $10,000 in dimes in one of those huge coca-cola banks. I pity the poor bastard who thinks he can just walk off with that thing if they break into my house (after getting past the alarm and the dog)


See this is the solution to thieves. Instead of safes make em carry 500 pounds of dimes. It works for jewelry to im guessing? Just hide the jewels in the dimes


----------



## playallday (Oct 4, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> about $140 on hand, $400 in a drawer at home and about $10,000 in dimes in one of those huge coca-cola banks. I pity the poor bastard who thinks he can just walk off with that thing if they break into my house (after getting past the alarm and the dog)


Come to think about it, a lot of us use the Nintendo Bank! I think I only have like $1,500 in it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 4, 2008)

0$ on me and over 9000$ in bank.

(It's true, even though it looks like a dbz joke)


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 4, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 0$ on me and over 9000$ in bank.
> 
> (It's true, even though it looks like a dbz joke)


For college? Or just to lay there gaining interestingu ntil you need it


----------



## Jerme (Oct 4, 2008)

i has $1 doller


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 4, 2008)

A nickel and 2 dimes, oh and a penny


----------



## Requisite (Oct 4, 2008)

$31 cash right now.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 4, 2008)

! has an credit card and it has credit in it


----------



## kikuchiyo (Oct 4, 2008)

25000 yen plus some change.

Japanese banks suck on the weekends and there's a 105 fee for using the ATMs on Saturday and Sunday and I have to go pay some bills at the conbini~


----------



## jos7960 (Oct 4, 2008)

+-15 euros.

Just got paid by a friend for ordering a dstt for him from dealextreme.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 4, 2008)

tree dolla


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 4, 2008)

About £16,000. 

But that's going to be all GONE when I put down the deposit on my new flat


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2008)

£69.44

Spent less than I thought last night


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually pay my entire balance on my credit card each month and I get cashback for using it so I'm making money by spending money.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 4, 2008)

About 30 bucks. I intend to get Master of Puppets and Ride the Lightning from JB HI-FI soon (Starting to legally obtain all the music I have pirated)


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 4, 2008)

I got 3 plastic cards in my wallet, that will get me round. If I need cash ill just use a atm for I go out for a beer or something like that.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 4, 2008)

About £9-10. I treasure this money dearly!


----------



## Orc (Oct 4, 2008)

-$297. New monitor get!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 4, 2008)

£0

I can't remember my pin for my card either so I'm screwed!

*Posts merged*

Unless I can like paypal some food off the internet


----------



## papyrus (Oct 4, 2008)

PHP 380 =


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

£15
Just ordered a Open Pandora, so...

And most of the accessories...
and donated...

I DO have more money, but thats in a high-intrest bank account..


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 4, 2008)

About $300AUD


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 4, 2008)

0,03€ .... >:/


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 4, 2008)

Uhmmmm well my pjs don't have pockets, so 0€, but hey, I have about 1300 in a tub in my room and a couple of bank accounts


----------



## nephdj (Oct 4, 2008)

20 dollars in my wallet, to last til next wednesday.


----------



## pasc (Oct 4, 2008)

bout 60$, but more like 40, since I still owe a friend bout 20$... (whoops... $ should've been €... whatever I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## suppachipmunk (Oct 4, 2008)

I have about $20 USD in my wallet and a paycheck that I can't cash until Monday.  Then its off to pay bills.

I also have a few bank accounts and debit/credit cards, but I dont wanna use em.  Trying to save money...


----------



## alltooamorous (Oct 4, 2008)

I got about.. 110 USD saved up. Hoping to buy a new phone soon.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

I have about 10 bucks or so...


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2008)

In my wallet: $8.75 in coins
In my bank account: $1 120 ish, got meself a job in the summer


----------



## Dylan (Oct 5, 2008)

about $20. but in the next few days i'll do some work etc. and should come out with about $200


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2008)

ive got $2 with me now


----------



## JPH (Oct 5, 2008)

$470
dolla dolla bill yall


----------



## Lametta (Oct 5, 2008)

15 Euros, they have to last for the next school week


----------



## moozxy (Oct 5, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> £0
> 
> I can't remember my pin for my card either so I'm screwed!
> 
> ...


Good news! I found out what my pin is and now I can spend around £300 of the banks money this month!
My loan comes through in 5days also, more money I can spend that I don't own


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 5, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawl, how the hell can you forget something as important as your pin?
I have about £10. Just came back from the launderette.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 5, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New card and I thought I lost the sheet of paper they send you with your pin on it but I found it


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 5, 2008)

about 1.17$ in my cabinet... lol

around christmas I have alot more though


----------



## playallday (Oct 5, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Just ordered a Open Pandora, so...


Maybe I'll join you soon...

I dropped down to $200 bucks. Got a few things.

EDIT: Oh come on! I missed ordering one by like 5 hours!!!


----------



## ryan (Oct 5, 2008)

$320 CAD


----------



## that1dude (Oct 6, 2008)

$1.27 USD


----------



## Sstew (Oct 6, 2008)

342.00 USD


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 6, 2008)

For real this time:

Probably like $10-15, plus about $100 in a spendings account that will be either a) spent or b) moved into my savings account.

I really need to get a job though...


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

Approx $230 CAD. Going to disappear soon though, thanks College


----------



## superdude (Oct 6, 2008)

1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 x 100 - 999 + 50 divide by 2 = 25.5 + 4.5 x 2 = ???

Let's see what you can get from this math


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> About tree fiddy!!


I aint got no damn tree fiddy you god damn munstar!

I've got $270 in my wallet right now


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 x 100 - 999 + 50 divide by 2 = 25.5 + 4.5 x 2 = ???
> 
> Let's see what you can get from this math



Ummm, enough money to buy one piece of candy?


----------



## superdude (Oct 6, 2008)

wrong unless you buy really expensive candy and go to school with it in your mouth and say to everyone "hey look what i got in my mouth, yea that right i got this really expensive candy in my mouth" 

$60 thats what i have


----------



## halljames (Oct 6, 2008)

Currently I have £30.06 pence


----------



## Beware (Oct 6, 2008)

$30 USD with some change floatin around in my bag.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 6, 2008)

11.20 aud in my wallet, 2 pieces of zinc, a piece of magnesium and some litmus paper. i also have a boost juice and cold rock loyalty card thats ready to pick up a free smoothie and a free ice cream. a bank card that has 5.20 on it and thats about it


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple hundred, it's "fuck im out of weed" day!


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 6, 2008)

Bought $35 in my wallet...I spend everything on my credit card.


----------



## javad (Oct 6, 2008)

5000 euros and 1000000 yen


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 7, 2008)

£20.10


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 7, 2008)

£104.57 to be exact


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2008)

10€


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 7, 2008)

FUCK, I LOST MY WALLET!

Oh, here it is. This should be about 5,50 euro's.


----------



## stonefry (Oct 7, 2008)

$10


----------



## aphirst (Nov 4, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 x 100 - 999 + 50 divide by 2 = 25.5 + 4.5 x 2 = 60
> *facepalm*
> What happened to BoDMAS!?
> 
> ...



Sorry to be so pedantic; but listening to DragonForce makes me finnicky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have £1.50 in change, and £85 on my VISA Debit card. (it feels like I am a major revenue stream for DealExtreme these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ZPE (Nov 4, 2008)

2p.

:|


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 4, 2008)

R$ 20.00

and some coins, but I don't want to count them..


----------



## Tanas (Nov 4, 2008)

£3,000


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

563,93 € - 500 + 600 - 663,92 * 100 is 1 euro


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 4, 2008)

100€


----------



## sparky28000 (Nov 4, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> 563,93 € - 500 + 600 - 663,92 * 100 is 1 euro



xD sppr lol ik nu ong. €20


----------



## Seven (Nov 4, 2008)

$41.70.


----------



## superdude (Nov 5, 2008)

$100


----------



## Bishang (Nov 5, 2008)

$0.29 That's all I have in my wallet, and I only have a little more than $1 in my checking account. Oh, how I can't wait until payday this Friday.


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2008)

In the room I'm currently in £40 belongs to me.


----------



## shurf (Nov 5, 2008)

About $86. I'm gonna save till I get 20 more dollars and blow it all on GH4.


----------



## science (Nov 5, 2008)

$0 I have no pants on right now lol. I think I have ten bucks in my wallet though. I bought $40  worth of pizza today


----------



## shurf (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish I had a job... I depend on weekly allowences from my dad.


No store is willing to hire a minor.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> $0 I have no pants on right now lol. I think I have ten bucks in my wallet though. I bought $40  worth of pizza today


So you grew too fat for your pants? ololo


----------



## science (Nov 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, $40 worth of pizza will do that to you!


----------



## cepheus (Nov 5, 2008)

I have about 4 dollars in my wallet right now.


I have close to $1000 in my bank account but I need to somehow make that equal $6000 by next September so I can pay tuition (the first part anyways).

guess I won't be buying any games for a while lol.


----------

